# Who's going to brave the weather!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

With many schools and businesses closed , was wondering which crazy ice fisherman was going to brave the negative temps and try to catch a few?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tuesday morning for me. I want to give that ice to form & strengthen before venturing out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

No one should go. 30 mph winds, snow and sub freezing temps. Not safe for anyone. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I am going all out for sum fish. I think I may brave the long cold walk down to the basement and grab a package out of the freezer.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

bruce said:


> I am going all out for sum fish. I think I may brave the long cold walk down to the basement and grab a package out of the freezer.


That's funny

Here it is 2 degrees with wind chills around -20. I went outside and my fingers were numb within minutes.

I will be venturing tomorrow in the late afternoon, with gloves lol. Winds are supposed to slow down and temps back up. It will be interesting to see how much ice formed from the low temps.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Watch Ice Fishing Videos instead.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

keepinitreel said:


> That's funny
> 
> Here it is 2 degrees with wind chills around -20. I went outside and my fingers were numb within minutes.
> 
> I will be venturing tomorrow in the late afternoon, with gloves lol. Winds are supposed to slow down and temps back up. It will be interesting to see how much ice formed from the low temps.


Hopefully enough that will last past the warm up for almost a week. We got what we wanted finally, now we need more help so that it stays. We need as much ice as this cold can make.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

That does not sound crazy but snow and "crap ice" could insulate and slow down that process tremendously. High winds have done there job and the rain last night might have helped??


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

level 3 today so no one should be out drive to find fish maybe tomorrow will be better with only a -2 for the high


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

im off tomorrow and if its safe ice i will be on the foot. are yall saying if we lived in minnesota yall would never ice fish because its just about always this cold. thats what shanties and heaters are for


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be on skeeter tomorrow if safe. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

worked out side today all day not to bad out there just have to dress for the weather media is just making a news story for everyone!!!!!how do they live in Wisconsin and minn. it is like this all winter


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I lived in Minnesota and if you didn't brave the cold you never got to ice fish. I've ice fished in -40 real temps. Set up shanty crank the heater on high and stay put all day. I plan on being out wed and fri.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Heading to the Foot on wednesday. Hope these two cold days are enoughto get it right. I want to ice some fish bad!


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> I don't even ice fish, but I am curious how many inches of ice a snap like this makes. I hope we get some reports. My guess is that since everything has been cold for a while, this should produce 5-6 inches of ice. Am I crazy?


The lakes that had 3-4 inches of junk ice prior to these temps can possibly have 6-10 by Thursday morning. It depends on each lake, the rain helped tremendously for most lakes east of say Lorain. The snow that we got was blown off and now most lakes are hardening up. The junk ice wasn't deep enough, and without the snow, the first wave of artic blast this morning had lakes hard by mid day. Now it builds, some lakes can add up to 3-4 inches in 24 hrs when it's below zero. I'm expecting minimal 6" at mosquito Wednesday morning in most areas. JMO...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Trying to get done at work to join ya Wednesday Minnowhead !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Drill Baby Drill!!!


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I attempted this afternoon and fell in to just above my knees at ledge, my jeans were frozen solid by the time I walked back to the car, wasn't that bad of a plunge, oh well, at least I tried!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Toad Man said:


> Now it builds, some lakes can add up to 3-4 inches in 24 hrs when it's below zero. I'm expecting minimal 6" at mosquito Wednesday morning in most areas. JMO...


Sad thing is that when it is 35 degrees below the water freezing temp, like it is now, the ice does not build near as fast as it breaks down when it is only 10 degrees above freezing, like it will be by this weekend. We just don't seem to get a decent shot at an ice season here very often anymore.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

had a good time out today on osp with mousejam5115


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

PapawSmith said:


> Sad thing is that when it is 35 degrees below the water freezing temp, like it is now, the ice does not build near as fast as it breaks down when it is only 10 degrees above freezing, like it will be by this weekend. We just don't seem to get a decent shot at an ice season here very often anymore.


I hear that....that's why I might do a 72 hour fishathon and sleep over the weekend hoping to wake to cold nights again IF.....if we can build a little ice here 6"+, those temps might not matter, still cold at night and a cold wave follows this warm up. And the latest from the weather guy is that the lows are creeping lower during the warm up. At this point I have everything crossed except a dress.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> I lived in Minnesota and if you didn't brave the cold you never got to ice fish. I've ice fished in -40 real temps. Set up shanty crank the heater on high and stay put all day. I plan on being out wed and fri.
> 
> 
> Minnesota ice fishin' aint no joke...... was there in 2008 average temp was -30 the whole week -45 was the coldest night. we had to have a shanty with our biggest heater just for the bait, bait bucket's still iced up, and had 3 1/2ft of ice, we got hit by a heat wave our last day there all the way up to -7


----------



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm hitting the buoy line tomorrow at Mosquito and need some company. Anyone interested, hit me up 2342014110


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Crappie what time you going out?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Where's the buoy line? I've only fished Mosquito twice, but am going to be there at first light Wednesday.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

whjr15 said:


> Where's the buoy line? I've only fished Mosquito twice, but am going to be there at first light Wednesday.


North end of the lake just before the game refuge. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

6:30 you wanna go? Was out today, ice was 3 but don't fish alone


----------



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

Go across Causeway and turn right at Montys...couple miles down on your right.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you do any good?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

Just spudded...wanted to set up but like I said, no fishing alone


----------



## CrappieAddict (Jan 7, 2014)

Pymatuming had decent ice today as well...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok cool, I gotcha now. If you, or anyone else, goes out Wednesday and wants to meet up, let me know! My buddy and I will be there for probably most of the day!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Today the ranger actually came out to the shanty on osp to do a welfare check! Thats a first he just came up identified himself said he was just making sure we were ok because of the very low temps. All the years I've been ice fishing first time thats happened.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If I didnt have to work, Id be out every day this week. Ill be out Sat and Sun for sure!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

how dangerous is it really to go out tomorrow?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> how dangerous is it really to go out tomorrow?


The frostbite type of dangerous, lol... I'm no fair-weather fisherman, but I like to at least enjoy myself a little bit! 

Wednesday (high of 23 as of this post) will feel like summer compared to this nonsense!! A whole *40 degrees* *warmer* than it is right this second!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Be careful Crappieaddict. Buoy line had the worst ice anywhere on Mosquito so far.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> Sad thing is that when it is 35 degrees below the water freezing temp, like it is now, the ice does not build near as fast as it breaks down when it is only 10 degrees above freezing, like it will be by this weekend. We just don't seem to get a decent shot at an ice season here very often anymore.


Indian put on 4 to 5 inches in the last 48 hours. Most of the lake has 6 to 8" of good ice now. Will put on another 1 to 2 in the next 36 hrs. So we will be able to get threw this slight warm up Thur. Fri. Sat. 10 day looks pretty normal. Unless we have heavy rain Indian should be good for next two weeks. Heading to bait store. Report soon.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

If you were fishing with Minnow heads avatar,you 'd never get cold


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mario it's not dangerous as long as you take the right precautions. Overdress you can always take layers off. Test your heater out at home before you leave for lake. Make sure to have extra gloves, hats with you in shack and extra clothes in truck in case you sweat or accidentally fall in. Other than that use common sense and all should be good. I've fished in -45 real temps(not including wind chill)in Minnesota before with no problems at all. Yes it was brutally cold but as long as your prepared for the elements and use your head you should be good to go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Word on the extra gloves, mine always get soaked.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

My hands were cold today. I had to take glove off to bait. Anybody have much luck with neoprene gloves? 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Gills63 said:


> My hands were cold today. I had to take glove off to bait. Anybody have much luck with neoprene gloves?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They are not that warm in my opinion. Just cold rubber. They are waterproof! Probably better for medium cold temps. Again, just my experience


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Get fingerless wool gloves and then buy larger gloves to put on over.... Most of the time I just wear the small wool ones but sometimes you need a little extra.... Wool will stay warm even when they are a little wet!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

